# Cheapest skyline model to insure, UK



## kazizaman (Dec 1, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm a 22 male and I'm looking to buy my first Skyline, it doesn't matter what model but I'd like to find the cheapest possible model to insure. Anyone have any ideas? I love the models from 1983 to 1989.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

This is your best bet....lol:chuckle:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Why bother? a non-turbo Skyline is no different to a Primera


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> Why bother? a non-turbo Skyline is no different to a Primera


And still group 20.


----------

